# On Tivo Bolt- HBO Go will not validate with Uverse



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

So I've got HBO thru Uverse and have HBOgo enabled on many devices including roku apple tv etc. For some reason Uverse does not show up as an option with my new bolt- what's up?

I also noticed it does not appear to work with comcast either (couldnt find easily). why would HBO make it harder with some devices vs others. it has a TIVO option yet won't let me use Uverse like Roku or Apple? 
really?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

These are Uverse and Comcast decisions. Comcast claimed they were "testing" it, so maybe something will happen eventually. Not sure what the AT&T status is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Comcast has On Demand on Tivo where you can get the HBO catalog. Maybe there is a cost to add a platform for Comcast to pay and they don't see why they should if they are already giving you the HBO catalog.

As for Uverse...Tivo doesn't work with it. Why would they give you HBO Go on a box that is incompatible with their system?


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Comcast has On Demand on Tivo where you can get the HBO catalog. Maybe there is a cost to add a platform for Comcast to pay and they don't see why they should if they are already giving you the HBO catalog.
> 
> As for Uverse...Tivo doesn't work with it. Why would they give you HBO Go on a box that is incompatible with their system?


Tivo doesn't work with the hundred or so listed providers there - that has nothing to do with it. Hbo checks for a valid subscription- that's it. Att isn't actually used on the Tivo

Wow


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgameplaya said:


> Tivo doesn't work with the hundred or so listed providers there - that has nothing to do with it. Hbo checks for a valid subscription- that's it. Att isn't actually used on the Tivo Wow


Of course it does. Who doesn't TiVo work with? Anyone who is a QAM based system with cable cards and/or tuning adapters works with a TiVo.

HBO does not just check for a valid subscription. They authenticate via the cable or satellite provider who actually pays HBO for the service.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Comcast has On Demand on Tivo where you can get the HBO catalog. Maybe there is a cost to add a platform for Comcast to pay and they don't see why they should if they are already giving you the HBO catalog.


HBO does not charge providers to support HBO Go. All that has to be done is for Comcast to approve the device. However, they don't for business reasons. They have done this for many devices over the years. The only part that Comcast is involved in is the authentication. They already have the authentication system in place, so it will literally cost them nothing to approve the TiVo device on the HBO Go platform.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> HBO does not charge providers to support HBO Go. All that has to be done is for Comcast to approve the device. However, they don't for business reasons. They have done this for many devices over the years. The only part that Comcast is involved in is the authentication. They already have the authentication system in place, so it will literally cost them nothing to approve the TiVo device on the HBO Go platform.


Okay. Or not. HBO go is given by HBO by the goodness of their heart.

If it costs them nothing, they would do it. There is literally no downside for Comcast otherwise.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. Or not. HBO go is given by HBO by the goodness of their heart.
> 
> If it costs them nothing, they would do it. There is literally no downside for Comcast otherwise.


Sure there is. It gets people off their VOD platform. They have held back supporting Roku for years because of their issues with Roku. It is all about business. It has nothing to do with caring about their users.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Comcast has On Demand on Tivo where you can get the HBO catalog. Maybe there is a cost to add a platform for Comcast to pay and they don't see why they should if they are already giving you the HBO catalog.
> 
> As for Uverse...Tivo doesn't work with it. Why would they give you HBO Go on a box that is incompatible with their system?


cox also has hbo on demand via Tivo, but also allows HBOGo also


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

What doesn't make sense is HBOGo is on Tivo- yet Uverse is not a permitted service provider but it's fine on Roku.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

wgameplaya said:


> What doesn't make sense is HBOGo is on Tivo- yet Uverse is not a permitted service provider but it's fine on Roku.


None of the decisions of these providers with HBO Go make sense. For instance Charter doesn't allow HBO Go on Apple TV but does on pretty much every other device. Comcast blocks all kinds of devices. These companies are just asking for their customers to drop HBO and use HBO Now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgameplaya said:


> What doesn't make sense is HBOGo is on Tivo- yet Uverse is not a permitted service provider but it's fine on Roku.


Roku is an Internet appliance that so rks in a Uverse system. TiVo is a Dvr intended for non-Uverse systems that includes some streaming. Not really that hard. TiVo promotes the completion. Roku does not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Sure there is. It gets people off their VOD platform. They have held back supporting Roku for years because of their issues with Roku. It is all about business. It has nothing to do with caring about their users.


But in the end, it DOESN'T MATTER. Customers have the same HBO programming through the same device through the same interface. There is no real advantage to Comcast to add or not add support for HBO go on TiVo.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> But in the end, it DOESN'T MATTER. Customers have the same HBO programming through the same device through the same interface. There is no real advantage to Comcast to add or not add support for HBO go on TiVo.


I know that but tell that to the cable providers who have been doing this for years. It is a fact that the only reason they don't enable authentication with certain devices is because of the type of relationship and how big of a competitor device maker is.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

It does not validate for Comcast either-- just on Tivo.
all my other devices no problems


----------

